# Hello my name is Wayne and I have a problem.



## mudcreek (May 30, 2016)

Went to Appling Shoot. Shot a Thunder child.   Enough said. Now I will have a buffalo bow, a desert big horn and a thunder child.                Help.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 30, 2016)

Well, if you have to have a problem..........


----------



## sawtooth (May 30, 2016)

for real, man. I can think of worse!


----------



## AllAmerican (May 30, 2016)

Sounds like a few good Problems to me!  Congrats on the new bow.


----------



## Al33 (May 30, 2016)

The only problem I see is trying to figure out which one you will date and when.


----------



## boissage (May 30, 2016)

And not letting your wife know that you bought another bow.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 30, 2016)

Wait til you start building bows as well, that's when it becomes a Real problem.


----------



## bronco611 (May 30, 2016)

Only problem I see is you only have 2 hands!!! And an empty wallet. They say that you can't take it with you when you go, but you can sure enjoy some of it while you are here.


----------



## mudcreek (May 30, 2016)

Actually, I have a buffalo bow, a desert bighorn coming which should be here in a couple months and now I got the little guy ordered. I shot Tommy's tchild in Appling and had 4 arrows touching at 15 yds. I don't usually shoot that well. I had no choice. No choice at all.


----------



## pine nut (May 30, 2016)

There is a twelve step program to get "unhooked" but none of us knows if it will work because we are not about to try it.  Heck we don't even know where it is, or what we've done with it! No help here, just move along!


----------



## Barebowyer (May 30, 2016)

Good problem to have Wayne.  Sounds like you twisted your own arm on that one!!! The bow picked you, it's that simple!!


----------



## bronco611 (May 30, 2016)

12 point program is that you need to have 12 bows before you buy number 13


----------



## Vance Henry (May 30, 2016)

Trad bow shooters are collectors, no doubt about that.   Once you admit that you have a problem, well, nothing really changes.  Once a collector,  always a collector.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 31, 2016)

mudcreek said:


> I shot Tommy's tchild in Appling and had 4 arrows touching at 15 yds. I don't usually shoot that well.



Good deal. You reckon the one you ordered is going to shoot as good for you as Tommy's did?

Got my Thunderchild, in the mail, last Thursday. We are still trying to figure each other out.


----------



## mudcreek (May 31, 2016)

Barry, if it don't I just steal Tommy s


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 31, 2016)

mudcreek said:


> Barry, if it don't I just steal Tommy s



You might get about as "skint" up trying to steal hers as you would trying to ride a bobcat thru a plum thicket.   But then again, maybe not.


----------



## mudcreek (May 31, 2016)

I'm talking about big Jims Tommy. He's a pushover. I wouldn't try to take anything from the other Tomi.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 31, 2016)

mudcreek said:


> I'm talking about big Jims Tommy. He's a pushover. I wouldn't try to take anything from the other Tomi.



Never mind.

I thought you were misspelling the Tomi.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 13, 2016)

The best way is to go "cold turkey." And to help you avoid a relapse you can get rid of temptation by giving me all your bows & archery equipment, for your own good of course!


----------



## mudcreek (Jun 13, 2016)

I think my checkbook has it under control, but thanks for the heartfelt offer.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jun 24, 2016)

Bows are better than women because a bow will never get jealous or angry with you for admiring the curves of another bow.


----------



## mudcreek (Jun 24, 2016)

That's true. At least Archery will keep me out of THAT kind of trouble.


----------

